# Jackson, NJ - Western Ultramount (67982) for Ford 250+



## SPMLL (Dec 18, 2019)

Fits 99-04 Ford F-250, 350, 450, & 550
Looking to sell or trade for a western ultramount 69981
I'm in NJ if interested.


----------



## Mcbrock86 (Sep 1, 2020)

Is your 67982 still available?


----------

